# BBQ Pitmasters: Season 3...Wrap up...



## bruno994 (Jun 4, 2012)

Episode 1:  With a trimmed down set and no annoying host, BBQ Pitmasters returned for it's third season starting this past Wednesday night on the Destination America channel (formerly Planet Green).  On location at the Don't Be Cruel BBQ Contest in Tupelo, Mississippi, judges Myron Mixon, Tuffy Stone and Aaron Franklin seemed to work well together.  Aaron was no doubt the odd man out, but had a few good lines during the show and offered some insight the other 2 might not have.  The competitors, Carolina Rib King from South Carolina, Cotton Patch Cooking Crew from Mississippi and Bare Knuckles BBQ from Georgia left alot to be desired as far as big names that people outside of the BBQ circuit would know.  But what they lacked in star quality, they seemed to make it up with some friendly banter and trashtalking.  The teams had 2 items on their menu for Episode 1, Tri-Tip and Waygu brisket.  While I've cooked  many a brisket, I have yet to come across or cook a Tri-Tip, making that tops on my list of to do's.  In the end, Carolina Rib King prevailed, sending Soloman Williams to the finals in a month or so, with a chance at winning $50K.  After the show, I was much happier with the setup and format of this season than I was with season 2.  I think season 2 lacked alot and had too many quirky items to make it a legitimate show.  A major improvement in the show is the blind judging.  I think this makes the show a bit more true to real BBQ comps.  The competitors get to watch the judges critique their food from "The Pit", they know whose food is being judged, but the judges don't.  My only complaint from Episode 1, is that I have cooked briskets that far rival the ones that these 3 cooked and turned in.  The winners brisket was way too tough and looked more like a rubber band or tie down strap then a slice of brisket.  But the judges said it tasted good, so...Let's see what Episode 2 brings us...


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 4, 2012)

Episode 2:  Following the season opener last Wednesday night, I was anxiously awaiting the second episode on Sunday night, which was filmed on site at a comp in Memphis, TN.  I was a bit disappointed in the star quality of the cookers on the first episode, but enjoyed the 2 bigger names that cooked Sunday, Melissa Cookston of Memphis BBQ Company (formerly of Yazoos Delta Q, not sure why the name change) and 'Big' Moe Cason of Ponderosa BBQ in Des Moines, Iowa.  Both of these cooks appeared on Season 2 of Pitmasters and Melissa is the winningest woman in BBQ, inlcuding a World Championship in whole hog.  The third member of the crew this week was Warren County Pork Choppers from Kentucky.  The menu this week was pork, baby back ribs and pork shoulder.  In the end Melissa Cookston moved on with a narrow win over Big Moe, thanks to her outstanding presentation and product she turned in with the pulled, sliced and chopped pork.  All 3 rib entries were excellent as well, including Myron saying that Big Moe hit it out of the park.  Can't wait until Sunday night for Episode 3!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 4, 2012)

I watched it and it was pretty good. I liked how it was set up more like a competition. I did like the pitfire challenges they had last season, it mixed it up a bit and showed some good recipes. I liked the first season when they showed the pros at real competitions.


----------



## smokingma (Jun 4, 2012)

I caught both episodes last night and liked that it wasn't as staged as the last season and more like a competition.  I guess I was surprised to see 2 former competitors from just last season, but if you didn't win the big prize, you can try, try again.  Having never been in competition, it was interesting to see how much presentation played such a pivitol role in the scores. The other thing about last season that I didn't like was the elimination after the pitfire challenges and the role that sides played when the contestants weren't really prepared for fixing fixins.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2012)

I really enjoyed season 1 and agree the MC on season 2 was not necessary. Season three has started well but I don't care for them bringing back past competitors. It would be fun to get some new insight from some fresh faces and Melissa's constant spouting off of, "This is a $100,000 Pig!", last year and, "these are $50,000 dollar Ribs!" this year, is annoying! I just don't understand what they are doing different than any of use...Same Temps, Rubs, Foiling etc....JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Watched them both! Yep the constant $50,000 dollar ribs did get annoying, but weren't they all a bit full of themselves...lol. I saw Melissa Cookston on an episode of Chopped Grilltastic May 2012. She was chopped in Round 2 after serving undercooked Wagyu Ribeye Steak and burnt grilled corn on the cob. 

Boyfriend saw the tri tip and promptly informed me he'd like one of those smoked! I told him if he could find one I'd smoke it!


----------



## rhinton82 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's no season 1 but it is way better than season 2. Glad tuffy is on there. Hope Harry soo competes on there sometime.


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 11, 2012)

Episode 3:  Episode 3 takes place in Georgia, which Myron reminds us 50 times, that he is indeed from Georgia, at the Smoke on The Water BBQ Competition.  Johnny Trigg headlines the group rounded out by the Boston duo from Wicked Good BBQ led by Chris Hart, and the third wheel this week was Charles Wilson and his wife from Washington state, C-Dubs Corruption Crew.  Meats of choice were turkey and pork belly.  Johnny thought the pork belly was beef ribs at first, claimed he didn't know what they were, even asked Chris what they were and what should he do with them, not sure if this was an act or not.  I personnally probably would not have known what it was, however there are alot of folks on this site would have loved to had their hands on that bacon.  Johnnys turkey looked awesome, his pork belly and pork ribs left alot to be desired.  Wicked Good put out two good looking products but made an error in the judges eyes with 2 different flavor profiles in dark and white meat on the turkey, this might have cost him the win.   Meanwhile C-Dub struggled with the dark meat not being done on the turkey, while the rules stated that both meats had to be turned in, his box was a mess even with the just white meat turn in.  In the end, Johnny Trigg pulled the win out over Chris Hart, but this fight might have been more rigged than the boxing match from Saturday night.  Even Trigg said his pork tasted like s***.  Over all, it was probably the weakest episode yet, but was still better than having to watch the vampire show with the wife.  Let's see what next week has to offer....


----------



## alblancher (Jun 11, 2012)

Can't do bacon in 8 hours! 

Could the contestents serve the belly three or 4 different ways?  Did the judges talk about wanting to taste the fat or the contestants ability to hide some of the fat?

I would have taken some of the porkbelly and made pork candy, kinda like burn't ends with a good bit of sweet  Then maybe a piece just real low and slow trying to get some of the fat out with a basic rub,  Maybe cut some into very thin slices and just grill them?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 11, 2012)

I haven't seen the show, but i did notice somewhere the Season 1 is available on DVD for $15, is it worth it?


~Martin


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 11, 2012)

Season 1 is my favorite, i watch it on netflix quite often.

I didn't like season 2 because you could be eliminated for a side dish and not the actual meat product you are cooking.


----------



## nickyb (Jun 11, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Episode 1:  With a trimmed down set and no annoying host, BBQ Pitmasters returned for it's third season starting this past Wednesday night on the Destination America channel (formerly Planet Green).  On location at the Don't Be Cruel BBQ Contest in Tupelo, Mississippi, judges Myron Mixon, Tuffy Stone and Aaron Franklin seemed to work well together.  Aaron was no doubt the odd man out, but had a few good lines during the show and offered some insight the other 2 might not have.  The competitors, Carolina Rib King from South Carolina, Cotton Patch Cooking Crew from Mississippi and Bare Knuckles BBQ from Georgia left alot to be desired as far as big names that people outside of the BBQ circuit would know.  But what they lacked in star quality, they seemed to make it up with some friendly banter and trashtalking.  The teams had 2 items on their menu for Episode 1, Tri-Tip and Waygu brisket.  While I've cooked  many a brisket, I have yet to come across or cook a Tri-Tip, making that tops on my list of to do's.  In the end, Carolina Rib King prevailed, sending Soloman Williams to the finals in a month or so, with a chance at winning $50K.  After the show, I was much happier with the setup and format of this season than I was with season 2.  I think season 2 lacked alot and had too many quirky items to make it a legitimate show.  A major improvement in the show is the blind judging.  I think this makes the show a bit more true to real BBQ comps.  The competitors get to watch the judges critique their food from "The Pit", they know whose food is being judged, but the judges don't.  My only complaint from Episode 1, is that I have cooked briskets that far rival the ones that these 3 cooked and turned in.  The winners brisket was way too tough and looked more like a rubber band or tie down strap then a slice of brisket.  But the judges said it tasted good, so...Let's see what Episode 2 brings us...


Actually this is the episode I mentioned watching the other day in my rant.  The food looked horrible and I could only say it tasted good if they really did slather it down with all the secret sauces and stuff.  I am not a fan of the show from this format or maybe not a fan of comp smoking because they seem to not actually have time to do the smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that a Rib Expert had no idea that Ribs come attached to the Belly. Even my wife who has only seen Meat on Pink Foam Trays recognized that the given meat was a Belly with ribs still attached...I also find it strange that the the Judges other than Myron would complain the the Bellies were Fatty!...That's the POINT of a great belly, you want lean, eat Loin! Over all it is somewhat interesting...JJ


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 12, 2012)

Al, you hit the nail on the head.  They seperated the ribs and cooked them and then made pork belly candy out of the rest, kinda like burnt ends.  You really know your bellys Al!  DiggingDog, I think the DVD only has 4 or 5 of the 7 season 1 episodes on it.  I'll have to check into that, I might be wrong.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 12, 2012)

the show could be 3 or 4 hours long if they included more of what the pitmasters were doing but there is enough stuff hidden in there that i watch re-run of the shows and find a little something new to try,

on episode 2, [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Melissa Cookston, puts here rub on then mustard them sugar. i may give this a try. seem like the rub is closer to the meat and sugar on top.  [/color]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I enjoyed seeing the stuff they put in foil. i was surprised by the number of pans they stick in the smoker. i would have thought you want meat on the grate. but even Myron does it that way. maybe i need to stock up on foil pans![/font]


----------



## manana (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd like to see non-professionals competing and having the different professionals judging the stuff. The stuff they do to the meat for competition purposes isn't the same as us average smokers do. I want to see what they think and how they do REAL smoking not competition.


----------



## diesel (Jun 13, 2012)

Dewetha,  Myron just wants to keep his smoker clean.  Probably TV stuff.  

I agree Manana.  This is cool to watch but it is very scripted.


----------



## zahlgren (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the profile pic, Im new to the site and glad I seen your profile pic. I have the same pic on my pc and was going to use it! Lol  "Real tomato ketchup Eddie?"  "Only the best Clark!"


----------



## brdprey (Jun 15, 2012)

so here is my question smoke it (the belly)  for desired time then pan fry the darn thing to carmelize it. it just looked under done to me. or am i wrong. they all looked horrible

but i give props to the c-dub for not serving raw turkey. for that short of time i would have spatched it.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 15, 2012)

So much of it depends on how much time you have.  I believe they where all running at around 275 - 290 in their smokers.

If looking to make burn't ends out of the belly I would go ahead and leave it whole until maybe 140 then chunk and  place in an aluminum pan. Give it another hit of rub and a BBQ sauce that has some sugar in it.   Return to the smoker and pull at to maybe 190?   I go by texture, tenderness and how much fat you want to pull out.

I agree I would have wanted to have a bit more color and texture on the burnt ends that where turned in.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 15, 2012)

i posted this on another post

_i watched season 1 of this show a couple years ago and it was great!  Season 2 turned into more of a competition reality show...like Survivor. They were forced to cook things they've never cooked like rattle snake. i was not a huge fan of this and i think they completely lost scope of thee idea of the show._

_do  you know if season 3 will get back to smoking and real competitions?_

sounds like S3 is back to smoking...?


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 18, 2012)

Episode 4:  Set in Dothan, Alabama, site of the Tri State BBQ Fest, 3 pitmasters, led by Season 1 and 2 competitor Lee Ann Whippen of Wood Chicks BBQ from Chesapeake, VA, tried to wow the judges cooking bone in ham and beef ribs.  The other 2 teams were Corey Brinsons' Fat Backs BBQ Shak from North Carolina and Shane McBride of New York and his team RibDiculous BBQ Krewe.  With 11 hours to cook, McBride and Brinson chose to inject, rub and get the hams on pretty quick, while Lee Ann made up a brine she held the hams in for a few hours.  All 3 had very nice presentations on the beef ribs, but Fat Backs lacked alot to be desired in their ham box, however, in the end it was enough to impress the judges as Chris and his team won the battle and will move on to the finale.  Also, noticed Lee Ann was sporting a Jambo Pit.  Nice looking rig.  Did any of you catch the close up of the interior of the Jambo?  Looked like some kind of a diverter on the firebox end opening into the chamber.  I know he's (Jamie Geer) pretty secretive about what makes the Jambo such a good cooker.  Seen an interview on YouTube and he wouldn't open up Cool Smokes pit because he didn't want to let his build secrets out.  Anybody out there with a Jambo?  Unfortunately for all us RF smokers, for the second week in a row, a team cooking on a RF pit, finished in 3rd (or last, however you look at it), RibDiculous was using one this week after C-Dubs used one in Episode 3.  I promise you, some great and easy cooking BBQ comes off RF smokers!


----------



## alblancher (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like they gave a lot of airtime to the Lang 36.  At least that is what I thought I saw in the background when ever they went to the judges.


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 25, 2012)

Episode 5:  With the season finale coming up next Sunday, this was the last chance for a pitmaster to qualify to compete in the 5 team comp to decide the Kingsford BBQ Pitmaster Champion and win $50K.  Teams from this episode featured Diva Q and Danielle Dimovski from Canada, Randy of Southern Krunk out of Arkansas and Rob of 2 Worthless Nuts of Cleveland.  Pork in the Park BBQ Festival in Salisbury, Maryland was the site for this round as the teams were cooking chicken and rack of pork.  All 3 wowed the judges with their pork rack presentations, so it came down to the chicken to decide the winner.  Randy turned in a half chicken (Texas style cook) and the judges were not sure what to do with it since they have no knives or forks to get their own meat, the other 2 cooks, turned in both samples of sliced breast and legs or thighs for the dark meat.  After all the judging was done, Season 2 competitor Diva Q took this contest and moved on to compete next week in the finale.  She will be going against Johnny Trigg, Melissa Cookston, Corey Brinson and Soloman Williams, cooking pork shoulder and pork ribs in North Carolina.  I was hoping that they would use the finale to do a KCBS type cook off (chicken, ribs, pork, and brisket) to get a true measure of each ones cooking prowess and not a couple of categories that might favor 1 or 2 cooks (Melissa Cookston - pork shoulder, Johnny Trigg - ribs).


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 25, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Episode 5:  With the season finale coming up next Sunday, this was the last chance for a pitmaster to qualify to compete in the 5 team comp to decide the Kingsford BBQ Pitmaster Champion and win $50K.  Teams from this episode featured Diva Q and Danielle Dimovski from Canada, Randy of Southern Krunk out of Arkansas and Rob of 2 Worthless Nuts of Cleveland.  Pork in the Park BBQ Festival in Salisbury, Maryland was the site for this round as the teams were cooking chicken and rack of pork.  All 3 wowed the judges with their pork rack presentations, so it came down to the chicken to decide the winner.  Randy turned in a half chicken (Texas style cook) and the judges were not sure what to do with it since they have no knives or forks to get their own meat, the other 2 cooks, turned in both samples of sliced breast and legs or thighs for the dark meat.  After all the judging was done, Season 2 competitor Diva Q took this contest and moved on to compete next week in the finale.  She will be going against Johnny Trigg, Melissa Cookston, Corey Brinson and Soloman Williams, cooking pork shoulder and pork ribs in North Carolina.  I was hoping that they would use the finale to do a KCBS type cook off (chicken, ribs, pork, and brisket) to get a true measure of each ones cooking prowess and not a couple of categories that might favor 1 or 2 cooks (Melissa Cookston - pork shoulder, Johnny Trigg - ribs).


The glaze Diva Q was using is made by Texas Pepper Jelly he makes real good stuff for anybody looking for a unique glaze on their products.  I have met the owner at comps here in Texas and he is a nice guy pretty friendly.  He won the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo BBQ cook off a few years ago.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 25, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Looks like they gave a lot of airtime to the Lang 36.  At least that is what I thought I saw in the background when ever they went to the judges.


  Yeah, Lang is one of the sponsors


----------



## joshrichards (Jun 27, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Episode 5:  With the season finale coming up next Sunday, this was the last chance for a pitmaster to qualify to compete in the 5 team comp to decide the Kingsford BBQ Pitmaster Champion and win $50K.  Teams from this episode featured Diva Q and Danielle Dimovski from Canada, Randy of Southern Krunk out of Arkansas and Rob of 2 Worthless Nuts of Cleveland.  Pork in the Park BBQ Festival in Salisbury, Maryland was the site for this round as the teams were cooking chicken and rack of pork.  All 3 wowed the judges with their pork rack presentations, so it came down to the chicken to decide the winner.  Randy turned in a half chicken (Texas style cook) and the judges were not sure what to do with it since they have no knives or forks to get their own meat, the other 2 cooks, turned in both samples of sliced breast and legs or thighs for the dark meat.  After all the judging was done, Season 2 competitor Diva Q took this contest and moved on to compete next week in the finale.  She will be going against Johnny Trigg, Melissa Cookston, Corey Brinson and Soloman Williams, cooking pork shoulder and pork ribs in North Carolina.  I was hoping that they would use the finale to do a KCBS type cook off (chicken, ribs, pork, and brisket) to get a true measure of each ones cooking prowess and not a couple of categories that might favor 1 or 2 cooks (Melissa Cookston - pork shoulder, Johnny Trigg - ribs).


I totally agree the show should have a KCBS type cook off.  My only fear would be they would screw it up similar to season 2.  Everyone would turn in chicken first with an elimination round to follow ie "put out your pit."  The number of contestants would work to well for the producers to resist.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 27, 2012)

i would like to see better editing. stop the pre-commercial fore shadow and post-break review. lets see more of each pitmasters at work. lets see more comments from the judges.


----------



## manana (Jun 27, 2012)

Watching the show I thought it was odd that the one guy didn't cut his chicken. Also they made the canadian woman look like such a b**tch. Maybe she is who knows. I know if she talked me like she did her husband I would've walked away and told her to finish that crap herself. Plus she's talking crap to one of the guys in the beginning but when they start doing it she's all "I don't have time to smack talk I'm here to cook!"   Then make her look all humble when she wins???? PUHLEEZE!.  I saw her on the last season and she was annoying on that show too but she didn't win. I was really hoping for one of the other 2 to win.

  Has anyone noticed a pattern of their contestants? 2 fairly well known Q'ers and then a nobody and the nobody always comes in 3rd, except the 1st show. I didn't recognize any of them.

and 1 more observation....The first 2 people draw numbers so when the 3rd guy gets up there only his/her numbers are left, why make him/her draw?


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 2, 2012)

Season 3 wrapped up Sunday night with the coronation of the Kingsford Cup Grand Champion.  The season finale was filmed in Lexington, North Carolina at the BBQ Capital Cook Off.  Whole pork shoulder and spare ribs were on the menu for the finale as Johnny Trigg (Smokin' Triggers), Danielle Dimovski (Diva Q), Melissa Cookston (Memphis BBQ Co.), Solomon Williams (Rib King of Carolina) and Corey Brinson of Fatbacks BBQ Shack went head to head for the $50,000 grand prize.  With 5 teams, I felt like the show should have been stretched to at least 1 1/2 hours if not 2, it seemed as if they weren't able to spend enough time with each cook giving you insights into their process for cooking and prep of each meat.  15 or so minutes into the show, Myron announced there was going to be a challenge and all I could think of was the goofy meats and challenges from season 2 that nearly kept season 3 from ever happening.  But instead of a wacky challenge, they gave them a third meat to cook, pork cheeks.  I know, that may seem pretty wacky as well, but not as bad as the rattlesnake or shrimp and oysters, catfish or side dish challenges from last season.  I still believe that a KCBS style competition would have been a better challenge and shown a better display of each cooks prowess and ability, especially since most of them (with the exception of Johnny) are all from pork country and or have heavy pork backgrounds.  In the end, judges Myron Mixon, Aaron Franklin and Tuffy Stone, narrowed it down to 2, Johnny Trigg and Corey Brinson, after all was said and done, Johnny Trigg walked away with the $50K and the title Kingsford Cup Grand Champion.  I was rooting for both Trigg and Brinson, but Brinson probably could have made better use of the money and opened a real restaurant and moved out of his roadside trailer.  All in all, I was impressed with season 3 and hopefully with a few minor alterations, season 4 comes to us early next year.  Meanwhile, I'll keep replaying seasons 1-3 on my DVR.


----------



## smokin trees (Jul 2, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Season 3 wrapped up Sunday night with the coronation of the Kingsford Cup Grand Champion.  The season finale was filmed in Lexington, North Carolina at the BBQ Capital Cook Off.  Whole pork shoulder and spare ribs were on the menu for the finale as Johnny Trigg (Smokin' Triggers), Danielle Dimovski (Diva Q), Melissa Cookston (Memphis BBQ Co.), Solomon Williams (Rib King of Carolina) and Corey Brinson of Fatbacks BBQ Shack went head to head for the $50,000 grand prize.  With 5 teams, I felt like the show should have been stretched to at least 1 1/2 hours if not 2, it seemed as if they weren't able to spend enough time with each cook giving you insights into their process for cooking and prep of each meat.  15 or so minutes into the show, Myron announced there was going to be a challenge and all I could think of was the goofy meats and challenges from season 2 that nearly kept season 3 from ever happening.  But instead of a wacky challenge, they gave them a third meat to cook, pork cheeks.  I know, that may seem pretty wacky as well, but not as bad as the rattlesnake or shrimp and oysters, catfish or side dish challenges from last season.  I still believe that a KCBS style competition would have been a better challenge and shown a better display of each cooks prowess and ability, especially since most of them (with the exception of Johnny) are all from pork country and or have heavy pork backgrounds.  In the end, judges Myron Mixon, Aaron Franklin and Tuffy Stone, narrowed it down to 2, Johnny Trigg and Corey Brinson, after all was said and done, Johnny Trigg walked away with the $50K and the title Kingsford Cup Grand Champion.  I was rooting for both Trigg and Brinson, but Brinson probably could have made better use of the money and opened a real restaurant and moved out of his roadside trailer.  All in all, I was impressed with season 3 and hopefully with a few minor alterations, season 4 comes to us early next year.  Meanwhile, I'll keep replaying seasons 1-3 on my DVR.


hey bruno...appreciate all the synopsis.  i've watched every episode of season 1 and 3 at least 3 times; as many here have stated, i really didn't like season 2 and i'm glad they went away from that format.

let's hope they get more rookies in season 4.  ...all these "old" faces are making it a little ~repetitive.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 2, 2012)

maybe they need a "rookie" season. could be fun to see the judges help out the new teams


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 2, 2012)

I totally agree with needing fresh faces.  I enjoyed getting to know some of the lesser known cooks through the episodes.  There are so many BBQ teams out there that filling spots would not be a problem for the shows producers and creators.  There are a ton of teams here or on BBQ Brethrens that would love to see their name splattered across the TV.


----------



## manana (Jul 2, 2012)

I like Johnny Trigg but really would've liked the guy from NC to win. The format I would like to see is that they change up the judges from episode to episode. I think Myron is a ____ and I also think he knew darn well which box was Triggs just because he's probably ate his stuff so much.   But the guy from NC should be proud to hold his own against Trigg. Did anyone notice that this time they didn't say "By only ?/10ths of a point our winner is"   I believe this is the only episode that they didn't.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mixon did claim in season 2 when Trigg appeared there, that it was the first time he had ever tasted Johnnys' ribs.  Not so sure about Tuffy.


----------



## manana (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought there was a show on where they had a contest at Triggs house. It was Mixon, Tuffy (I think) Trigg, The whiney blonde chick, and I think 2 other guys and he says something about serving them ribs the night before.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

I wanted Corey Brinson to win...Trigg has enough money and Trophies. Frankly I don't believe that the finally was not rigged...I don't think it is possible for Corey to cut his Rack, Two ribs are perfect and the next one as tough as if it was Raw? Im' no Grand Champion in anything but I have cooked Hundreds of racks of Ribs and not one person ever came back and said, " the Ribs were Awesome except the third one from the left was like Shoe Leather..."
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Jul 2, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I wanted Corey Brinson to win...Trigg has enough money and Trophies. Frankly I don't believe that the finally was not rigged...I don't think it is possible for Corey to cut his Rack, Two ribs are perfect and the next one as tough as if it was Raw? Im' no Grand Champion in anything but I have cooked Hundreds of racks of Ribs and not one person ever came back and said, " the Ribs were Awesome except the third one from the left was like Shoe Leather..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


editing is crap on the show. but in past shows it was said by some pitmaster they make more than one rack and they select the best ribs. so it's possible they came from a different rack. although i always taste a rib from each rack i cook to make sure. maybe it was an oversite and he simply missed it. who really knows.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

dewetha said:


> editing is crap on the show. but in past shows it was said by some pitmaster they make more than one rack and they select the best ribs. so it's possible they came from a different rack. although i always taste a rib from each rack i cook to make sure. maybe it was an oversite and he simply missed it. who really knows.


 Makes sense...I just figured if he had more than one rack he would take all three from the best one...Thanks...JJ


----------



## manana (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought it was weird about the rib also. Maybe he got them mixed up and was eating someone elses?   I have never had ribs do that and I am by no means a professional. Either they all suck or they're all good.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you replay the episodes, they are cooking at least 2 or more of each product.  I do the same at comps, except for brisket.  I usually cook just one, and hope like heck I dont' screw it up.


----------



## joshrichards (Jul 3, 2012)

All in all I thought this was a pretty good season.  And I really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## smoken yankee (Jul 3, 2012)

Who was Aaron Franklin?

I know he is from TX. somewhere.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 3, 2012)

smoken yankee said:


> Who was Aaron Franklin?
> 
> I know he is from TX. somewhere.


Aaron Franklin owns Franklin's BBQ in Austin.  The restaurant was named top BBQ in the nation http://www.bonappetit.com/magazine/...lin-barbecue-best-restaurant-in-america#intro   also had a great write up here http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/19/us/19ttpatoski.html  you have to get to the restaurant hours before it opens just to get a taste of his BBQ.  It is not uncommon for people to pay people to stand in line for them.  People also will buy his BBQ and resell it in the parking lot for a profit.


----------



## manana (Jul 3, 2012)

ya know I like BBQ and all but not that much


----------



## lcgc (Jul 30, 2012)

I actually went to Aaron Franklin's restaurant last weekend while taking a little mini vacation in Austin.  We got there at 9am with our lawn chairs and waited till he opened at 11am.  I never thought I would wait in line for two hours for bbq but I did. I would do it again in a heartbeat! There were already people in line, nine or so, when we got there and all of them were singing the praises of Aaron's bbq.  As minutes passed more and more people showed up with their lawn chairs and coolers of beer.  I love to people watch and this is a great place to do it.  By 10:15 the line was past the building flowing into the parking lot.  At this point Aaron has one of his emplyees come out and ask what you will be ordering.  That way they know approximately when they are going to run out of a particuliar meat and inform the people at the end of the line so they can make another choice.

When the door opens at 11am you walk in to see Aaron behind the counter taking your order and slicing your meat for you.  From our experiance, Aaron seem like the nicest guy you ever want to meet.  He engaged us in coversation.  He was pleasant and had a smile on his face the entire time.  He truly seemed like he was happy were were there and treated everyone the same way.

The food was AWESOME!  We had all the meats and each one was wonderful.  The brisket, which is mainly what he is known for, was the best in my opinion.  We didn't get any sides since we had heard the sides weren't all that great.  Infact, I only saw two people with sides on the tray while I was there.  We also bought some miniature pies that Aaron stocks from a local company there is Austin.  It was incredible as well.

I encourage everyone to try Franklin BBQ if you are ever in Austin.  Just know you will need to get there early if you want to try everything.  He serves until he is sold out.  From what I understand, that is typically around 1:30.


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update LCGC.  I'm not terribly patient, so I might need a few meds to wait on line, but...for good BBQ, I juist might.


----------



## lcgc (Jul 30, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Thanks for the update LCGC.  I'm not terribly patient, so I might need a few meds to wait on line, but...for good BBQ, I juist might.


Trust me, there were people medicating themselves with beer the entire time in line.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It was definitly an experience.  Austin has some very interesting people so it's fun to sit back and watch them.  I find it truly amazing by what an incredible following Aaron has created for himself in just three years after starting out in a trailer.  Definitle success story.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 30, 2012)

I've only seen one episode of the show.  I don't remember where it was, but Johnny Trigg (isn't he from Alvarado, Texas?) was cooking and they gave them a pork belly.  He had never seen one and didn't know what to do with it.  He watched one of the other competitors and figured out what the cut was and gave it a shot.  He might be a damn good pit master - and he lives just up the road from me if he's in Alvarado - but is it possible that he's a one trick pony?

Call me cynical, but those so-called reality shows - especially the ones that are supposed to be competitions of some sort - reek to high Heaven.  My bet is that ALL of them are scripted and the winners are known before the shows go into production.


----------

